# Fly infestation



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Had a great weekend........apart from vandalised mirror (previous post), and this curious problem which as never happened before.

When I got to the m/h in the dark last night I noticed about 6-7 bluebottle flies inside. Killed them all and although was quite alarmed put it down to being parked near to the bins.

However this morning opened the door and noticed several more which had been in the gap between the door and body. They flew away but I was now concerned. Worse was to come when I opened the passenger cab door and found 25-30 had crawled into the gap.

You can imagine my horror........it was like a scene from a Stephen King novel.

I cannot smell anything that would cause this and wondered if they were seeking warmth.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*flies*

Greetings,

We have an insectocuter in the kitchen that kills most of the flying insects etc, works well too. maybe one of these in your 'van may help.

It is a possibility that some eggs have been hatched inside your 'van, so would suggest a more closer view of where the flies were coming from, with them all being the same variety this could be the problem.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a lift from a family member to the airport sometime ago, whilst steaming up the M1 a bluebottle appeared... then another and this went on for a the 30 minute journey... it turned out the chap who had it before was a keen fisherman, and forgot about a tub of maggots 8O when he found it he opened it and then [accidentally!] dropped it. Needless to say he didn't managed to remove all the maggies... nice!

wilse


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Seems a lot of bluebottles that,

Tony is a fisherman and we haven't had that many in our van
even though some maggots escaped at one time

I would be checking every nook and cranny to make sure there weren't any more

hope you get ot sorted

Anne


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

Twinky

We have our M/H stored on a farm that have sheep and sometimes of the year there can be loads of flies round all the door seals with their associated ''stains''

We have cured it by spraying the seals with fly killer, it does seem to encourage them to go elsewhere :? 

Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flies*

Hi

I would buy an electronic thing as Peter suggests. The ones that look like the type found in butchers shops are ok - but a bit smaller. Such devices are available from places like Coopers of Stortford online.

I would also try to investigate where they are coming from - likely to be a dark nook and cranny. You need to find the eggs etc if there are any. You can be powders for killing insects and so on and lay this around the floor, locker area, gas locker etc

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our MH is stored on a farm and several times when we have gone to collect it for a trip opened the front cab doors and hoards of them fly out. They dont seem to go any further in the van . We always check the seals of all the doors before we go of now, they have even been known to stow away in the locker door seals. 
I have no idea why , but they do have sheep on this farm occasionally.
Lin


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I would think there is either some rotting food or soemthing 'dead' inside your MH. Flies wont just crawl in somewhere - they are 'born'.

Have a really good look behind units etc.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Our MH is only 6 months old and we store it on a farm, last time out we also had an infestation of flies. They were in the awning cassette and had crawled through into the cab beneath the overhead bed.We sprayed it all with crawling insect killer,it did the trick. This is the time of year they will get in anywhere they can. But we made sure they were not welcome in our lovely MH.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

twinky said:


> Had a great weekend........apart from vandalised mirror (previous post), and this curious problem which as never happened before.
> 
> When I got to the m/h in the dark last night I noticed about 6-7 bluebottle flies inside. Killed them all and although was quite alarmed put it down to being parked near to the bins.
> 
> ...


Did you buy it from Brownhills.......


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

These flies are simply looking for somewhere to hibernate, it is nothing you have done to attract them, they simply love to squeeze in somewhere until its a bit warmer and then they come out again. I have noticed this happening for a few years now - possibly down to global warming because if we had the cold winters we used to have the flies would just die.


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

I think these are what we in the country call Cluster Flies. They come off the fields for the winter and spend their time in the nooks and crannies around windows and doors.
I have no real remedy-sorry


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

if its blue bottles it will def be off something dead or rotting


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Try leaving a Vapona stick in the MH when you aren't in it. Kills flying insects, and even fleas. Lasts long enough so they won't lay more eggs.


SD


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions guys.........I'm not sure that they where bluebottles but they where of that size and all the same species. I'm hoping that they where as someone suggested trying to get warmth and shelter.
If I did have a dead body in the m/h surely I would have noticed flies during the weeks its been on my drive and noticed a smell?
Having said that I did notice what looked like some rodent type food remains in the engine bay.
The flies where definitely outside the vehicle though so if a rodent has died and become infested it didnt die inside the cab. I will have a look underneath when I get chance.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember years ago in London a friend owned a flat with sash and case windows. It seemed like millions of bluebottles liked to hibernate in the dark crevices in the window "runners". Come the spring he cleared them out. Most were dead, but it still makes me shudder when I remember all those bodies 8O There was certainly nothing they could have fed on (or laid their eggs on) as it was in the living room and was otherwise spotless.

Seems you have attracted a species of discerning flies :wink: 

Sue


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

We also had this experience this weekend when we fetched the motorhome home to wash it from storage.
our storage is at a fishing place and close to field with horses eyc in

the flies where in the seals on the back lockers, quite sleepy, but they are all gone now.

Like the idea of the fly spray on the seals etc

karen

not got anymore ideas but dont think its anything you've done


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks again guys......I am reassured that there isnt anything sinister in all this.

Ive had another look today and its as clean as a whistle.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

We have succumbed - last Sun, found tons of sleeping flies in both doors - by the seal between door and body. Also around caravan door. Stiff brush got rid of them then loads of fly spray. I went to check again this morning - some in the doors, but not as many but LOADS of dead flies on the kitchen working siurfaces......only there. Strange.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I get the same , and my car is parked under a nearby tree ... on sunny days you can see drizzle like sap pooring down on the car and the tree is full of flys and wasps.. They get in all the cracks of doors and are very dosile in this cool weather, but on sunny cold days the car is covered in them eating the sap and it always amazes me some are still there on the roof after a bit of a journey....
i do wash the car and back of the van if its blown on that but a day later its covered much the same and a bit pointless in doing so....

I m not sure of the type of tree it is ,but some bright spark had the idea of planting them up and down the road....


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I can't help smiling to myself, being a fisher man and using maggots all the time I know intimately their life cycle from blown meat to the final hatching of the fly from the chrysalis, or casters as we call them.

The life cycle once hatched is relatively short, so hibernating flies are maybe a bum steer as they live maybe two weeks to a month after they have hatched, with any eggs going dormant until it is suitable for them to hatch into maggots, otherwise the little buggers would die out completely in a few weeks.

I had a 4 pints of maggots that I put in my fishing fridge in the shed which when I brought them out were very dormant and not moving.
So I brought them into the caravan, put them on the front window sill in the sun to warm up and start to wriggle.

I gave Sandra instructions to watch them liven up and with it being a match bring them down to the lake for me.. What did she do!, forgot the buggers, they overheated started sweating which enabled them to crawl up the side of the bait box, drop over the side, down the back of the settee and under and in the carpet and anywhere else they decided to go..

She picked as many up or hoovered them up when she realised what had happened, brought them down to me at the lake, when I opened up the lid I could see them sweating but thought no more about it, I just put some dry ground bait in to dry them up.

It was only later when there was flies everywhere that she came clean and told me what had happened.

Fles equal dead meat.. dead meat = dead mouse :wink: 

ray.


----------

